

Ask HN: Review my app, recipedistiller - callorico

I was looking for a really easy to build out grocery lists from online recipes:<p>http://recipedistiller.com<p>This is basically my side project to learn some Python and django, and also do some Android dev.<p>Would love to hear any feedback you might have.
======
symbiotic
Very cool! I can see myself using this. How are you able to parse out the
ingredients so well?

One suggestion: After submitting a url for one recipe I get a list of
ingredients, great! It would be cool if the text box at the top of that page
would allow me to add another url to append the ingredients from another
recipe to the list.

~~~
bryanh
I'm interested in the details as well, please divulge!

~~~
callorico
To expand slightly on the above: I'm using BeautifulSoup to parse out the text
fragments in the html doc. Then, for each fragment, a set of features are
extracted. This is really the secret sauce part of things. The features are
looking at things like, how many words are in the text fragment (ingredients
tend to be fairly short). The features are fed into a classifier (I'm using
the NLTK library for this) which outputs a yes/no label on whether or not this
is an ingredient.

Let me know if you've got any NLP or machine learning experience. I'd love to
bounce some ideas off of you.

~~~
bryanh
Thanks for the info, I have little NLP experience but have been diving into
machine learning and simple neural nets. What are your thoughts on NLTK? I've
yet to use it.

------
revorad
Wow this could be really useful. The cool thing about this may be your secret
sauce Bayes classifier, but adding a social component (seeing other people's
recipe ingredients) to this would make this more useful.

Also, generating a PDF would be good.

And finally, a more interesting food-related mouthwatering name would be nice.

Keep us updated!

------
cl3m
really nice

------
clistctrl
looks good! its like the reverse of my side project :)
(<http://fridgereport.com>)

